# ازف اليكم خبر ترقيتى



## محمد فوزى (18 مارس 2008)

الحمد للة وبفضلة ثم بفضل المتابعة لموضوعات المنتدى واستخدامها فى نطاق العمل تم ترقيتى الى منصب Logistic Managerوارجو للجميع التوفيق ايضا


----------



## صناعي1 (18 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله، و ألف مبروك

نتمنى لك دوام التقدم و التميز


----------



## مهاجر (19 مارس 2008)

*مبروووووووووك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولاً مبروك أخي محمد على الترقية التي وبأذن الله تكون أهلاً لها .. ومن يعرفك يرى فيك الكثير من الأمكانيات التي تؤهلك لهذا المنصب وأعلى منه بإذن الله

ثانياً اشكرك لما ذكرته بخصوص استخدام الملتقى كوسيلة للتعلم: والحمد لله ان مواضيع الملتقى قد ساهمت في تطويرك الوظيفي ... وكلنا نعلم انك قد قمت بدور رئيسي في تطوير قسم الهندسة الصناعية في الملتقى

بالتوفيق أخي العزيز ومن نجاح لنجاح بإذن الله


----------



## المهندس أمجد (19 مارس 2008)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## أبا عبيده (19 مارس 2008)

الف الف مبروك وبتوفيق دائمااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (20 مارس 2008)

*Salaam*



محمد فوزى قال:


> الحمد للة وبفضلة ثم بفضل المتابعة لموضوعات المنتدى واستخدامها فى نطاق العمل تم ترقيتى الى منصب Logistic Managerوارجو للجميع التوفيق ايضا



Mabrook Akhooy Fawzi 
wa ensha allah 3oqbal Al- Director


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (20 مارس 2008)

نبارك للاخ المهندس محمد فوزي الترقيه و نتمنى له مزيدا من التوفيق بادن الله


----------



## سبع الليل (20 مارس 2008)

*تهانينا لك أخي محمد فوزي وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله *


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 مارس 2008)

من تقدم الى تقدم اكبر

نبارك لك الترقية
ودائما الى الامام


----------



## صناعة المعمار (21 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تستاهل وأكثر 

الف الف مبروك مشرفنا القدير​


----------



## TAHER_IE (21 مارس 2008)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا امييييييين


----------



## salman (24 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله، و ألف مبروك

نتمنى لك دوام التقدم و التميز


----------



## فتوح (25 مارس 2008)

ألف مبروك

ودوماً في تقدم غن شاء الله


----------



## محمد فوزى (25 مارس 2008)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا واشكركم على مشاعركم الطيبة والى المزيد من التقدم دائما*


----------



## م المصري (25 مارس 2008)

الف الف مبروك يا محمد ............ تستحقها و لا شك


----------



## سالم سالم سالم (25 مارس 2008)

alf mabroooook


----------



## نظامي (26 مارس 2008)

1000 مبروك وعقبال الادارة العامة


----------



## magdy100 (27 مارس 2008)

مبارك عليك أخى 
ووفقك الله
ومزيد من التقدم والترقى​


----------



## abo yosef (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله لك فيها واسأل الله ان يجعلها عونا لك على طاعة الله ونصرا لامتك امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:7:


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (9 أبريل 2008)

ألف مبروك...

و للأمام دائماً إن شاء الله....


----------



## م عامر (9 أبريل 2008)

من القلب ألف مبروك


----------



## mtak (12 أبريل 2008)

الف مبروك للاخ الكريم
و لى طلب صغير
يا ريت توضح لنا معنى الوظيفة


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (12 أبريل 2008)

الله يبارك في منصبك الجديد و ترقيتك 

بغيت أسأل عن مضمون عمل الـ Logistics Manager ؟ فقط لدعم معرفتي و تحصيلي العلمي


----------



## محمد فوزى (13 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
اشكركم جميعا على المشاعر الطيبة وهذا توضيح بسيط للوظيفة التى هى عبارة عن اجراءات التحكم فى مسار توريد البضائع من اوامر التوريد الى الوصول لخط الانتاج
Introduction to Logistics & Supply Chain Management: 
When was the last time that you made a purchase at McDonald’s? You may have not put much thought as to where all of the ingredients came from that produced your sandwich. Depending on the restaurant’s location, McDonald’s sources its ingredients from both local and global suppliers. The challenge is to ensure that all restaurants in the McDonald’s network have enough ingredients to meet customer demand. This is the challenge for Logistics & Supply Chain Management. Here is a list of relavent topics that Logistics / Supply Chain Management operations encompass. 
History of Logistics & Supply Chain Management: 
Logistics has always been a critical part as one of the 4 P’s in Marketing: Product, Place, Price and Promotion. The “Place” component ensures the product is at the right place, at the right time, in the right quantity and the right quality. Read about how the logistics discipline started and where it is headed.
Logistics & Supply Chain Management Defined: 
According to the Council of Supply Chain Management Professionals (CSCMP), a professional organization for Logistics and SCM professionals, logistics is defined as:
“the process of planning, implementing and controlling the efficient, effective flow and storage of goods, services and related information from point of origin to point of consumption for the purpose of conforming to customer requirements”
Creating a Logistics Strategy: 
It is a fallacy to assume that the best logistics strategy is to get the product from the supplier to the customer the fastest and always be in stock for all organizations. If this were true, most organizations would not be profitable today. The truth is, creating a logistics strategy is a balancing act which takes many variables into account. Here is a list of what needs to be answered before creating a logistics strategy.
Inventory Management: 
Managing inventory in the supply chain is critical to ensure high customer service levels. However, it is also a very costly asset to maintain. Having the right amount of inventory to meet customer requirements is critical. Find out what inventory best practices reduce inventory costs across the supply chain.
Purchasing Practices: 
In a typical organization, 80% of the purchasing transactions represent approximately 20% of the total dollars spent. Many organizations spend the same amount of money to process a $1,000 transaction as a $10,000 transaction. Here are four methodologies that may be deployed to reduce small value purchase transaction costs which involve consolidation and automation. Find out which approach will work best for you.
Risk Management in Supply Chain Operations: 
As outsourcing of Logistics / SCM operations become more popular for firms, the management of risk will gain more importance. Variables such as fluctuating exchange rates, supply disruptions due to labor strikes and supplier bankruptcy may cause havoc on the supply chain. Implementing a solid risk management strategy will help reduce uncertainties.


----------



## بشار رائد (15 أبريل 2008)

الف الف مبروك تحية خاصة من قسم الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## ســـــندس (18 أبريل 2008)

الف الف مليون مبروك الترقيه


----------



## ابوميسم (27 أبريل 2008)

الف مبروك...جعلها الله عونا لك على طاعته


----------



## حاتم سليمان (11 يونيو 2008)

أولا: ألف مبروك على المنصب الجديد متمنيين لك التوفيق.
ثانيا: ألف شكر لإدارة المنتدى على إفادتنا بالموضوعات التى تفيدنا فى حياتنا العلمية والعملية ، كما أتقدم بجزيل الشكر والعرفان الى كل من ساهم وشارك فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## شادى ابو زيد (19 يوليو 2008)

الف مليون مبروك
وتمنياتى بدوام التوفيق


----------



## على اللول (21 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

مبارك عليك والليله عيد


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (21 يوليو 2008)

الف الف الف الف مليون مبروووووووووووووووك 
ومعليشي انها متاخره كتيييير


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

:19::7: مبروك:7::19:


----------



## خالدسعد (4 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## جليس المنتدى (20 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبروك يا محمد 

والله يوفقك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

آسف للتأخر بالمباركة
مبروك للاخ المهندس محمد فوزي الترقيه و نتمنى له مزيدا من التوفيق والتقدم بادن الله


----------



## الباشمهندس نايف (6 سبتمبر 2008)

أتقدم للأخ م.محمد بأصدق التهاني بمناسبة ترقيته واعلم يا أخي أن الترقية تكليف وليس تشريف فأعانك الله حلى حملك والى الامام من اجل رفعة ديننا


----------



## المهندس البطة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
الف مبروك اخي اتمنى لك دوام التقدم والنجاح


----------



## مندو باشا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف مبروك وبالتوفيق نبغى الحلوة الترقية


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف مبروك ولمزيد من التقدم لك ولجميع الأخوة


----------



## ابو عبد المالك (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مبارك انشاء الله


----------

